# People’s Park Party



## Tobiko (Apr 17, 2022)

https://www.peoplespark.org/wp/wp-c...k-53rd-Anniversary-2022-poster-Moby-LoRes.pdf

People’s Park 53rd Anniversary, April 24, 2022, Noon to 6:30 PM​Come celebrate with us for our
People’s Park 53rd Anniversary Weekend April 23 and 24th.
Concerts noon, on each day, and celebrate the Berkeley Student Co-ops also under threats from UC. Music, food, speakers, festivities, and workshops…

Yukon/drummers • Free Speech speakers • Ed Monroe • Hali Hammer & Friends • Carol Denney • Michael Delacour/Suitcase Clinic • Joe Liesner – Food Not Bombs/Workers Community Kitchen • Driftwood Dave and Jorie • Dan Siegel • Evelie Posch • Yesica (homeless issues, civil lawsuit), Russ (Copwatch) • Funky Nixons • Max Ventura/Diggers Song • Dayton Andrews (gentrification/anti-war activism) • Andrea Prichett and Shelley Doty • Marika Sage • Andrea Mallis (astrology of the Park) • Aidan Hill (State of the District) • Dapper Shindig Band (Stevie B) • Lynn Gottlieb/Berkeley Student Coop • Uromastyx


----------

